# Regal Cabinet



## Ont5150 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello all, i have an old Regal Cabinet that i assume used to have one or two 12" speakers, and it did have an Amp built into it, so here is what i wanted to do, tilt it sideways and use it for 2x12" speakers, i know they will fit, the only issue i have is that it is not as deep as your standard cabinet, it's just under 10" deep x 19.5 high (sideways) and 39" long (laying sideways) will the depth impact the sound, should i leave the back with a cut out? or not, i would prefer to have it completely closed. Overall it's a good solid cabinet i just have to recover it, what are your thoughts.

-Kevin


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

From Celestion's website: "The box size is not critical. The baffle size is more important in open back boxes (larger = more low/mid presence), and for closed back boxes larger volume means deeper but looser bass. Do not use internal acoustic wadding, it is inappropriate for guitar cabs, reducing sparkle and life."

Go for it.


----------



## Ont5150 (Oct 18, 2010)

great, thanks on the info, this should be an interesting project.


----------

